# Microondas quema resistencia que está en el pcb de entrada



## Victor V (Oct 24, 2017)

Hola, muy buenas. Tengo este microondas que me llegó con la falla de que aveces calentaba y aveces no. Por lo que vi al abrirlo fue que el rele que está en el pcb de entrada aveces no cerraba y así era que no calentaba, al parecer eran falsos contactos, resoldé la placa y al cerrar todo y hacerlo funcionar por 2 minutos comenzó a largar humo, lo apagué y al abrirlo vii que la resistencia de la entrada de 20w 15ohm estaba demasiado caliente, tanto que quemó el pcb, la reemplacé por una de 25w 15ohm y volvió a pasar lo mismo. Desconecté el magnetrón y lo hice funcionar sin el mismo y sorpresa, seguía quemando la resistencia. ¿Qué puede ser? PD: El microondas es modelo viejo de perillas y grill. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2017)

Y que maneja esa resistencia ?


----------



## 1024 (Oct 26, 2017)

Hola, para poderte ayudar mejor seria que pusieras imágenes de dicho pcb.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 26, 2017)

Marca y modelo, fotos del pcb por ambas caras


----------



## Victor V (Oct 26, 2017)

Hola, acá adjunto fotos del pcb.










La marca y modelo de este aparato es: Retier WD800SL20-4W


----------



## pandacba (Oct 26, 2017)

De que valor es la R quemada hacia donde van los cables? en especial el conector rojo y blanco


----------



## Victor V (Oct 26, 2017)

El cable rojo va directamente al trafo y el el blanco va a un aparato que se ve que tiene una bobina en su interior. La resistencia original que tenia era una 20w 15ohm, pero como no la conseguí coloqué una de 25w 15ohm, cuando está el trafo desconectado y en su lugar coloco un foco (lámpara) la resistencia ni siquiera toma temperatura, el trafo puede estar dañado?








Comento que desconecté el fusible de alta para descartar que sea problema del capacitor pero de igual forma comienza a calentar excesivamente la resistencia.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 26, 2017)

MMM puede que el trafo o algo asociado este en corto


----------



## Victor V (Oct 26, 2017)

medí los cables que se conectan directamente al filamente del magnetrón y me dan continuidad. 0,3ohm eso debe ser así?

y el primario mide 2,5ohm



Tengo una duda y no sé por ahí puede ser la falla... Cuando terminé de soldar la resistencia nueva aquella vez, en el primario del trafo habian desconectado 3 cables, como se ven en la foto, el rojo sé que va directamente al trafo, porque recuerdo que ese estaba conectado al abrirlo, pero el que tiene 2 blancos y el otro que tiene uno blanco y uno negro estaban desconectado y no recordaba cual de los 2 iba al otro borne del trafo, por lo que los desconecté y tome tensión entre el rojo y los otros, tengo entendido que en el primario del trafo entran 220v por lo los 2 que me daban 220v deberían de ir conectados al trafo, estoy en lo correcto? espero se entienda.


----------



## Victor V (Oct 30, 2017)

Al parecer el problema está en el relay, ya que apenas lo trajeron tenia el problema de el mismo no cerraba algunas veces y por ende no calentaba, lo que saqué para probarlo y efectivamente hace el sonido de que cierra pero del otro lado no hay continuidad. Este relay no lo consigo por ningun lado, según me dijeron sólo 2 fabricantes usaron ese nombre, alguien tiene idea de por cuál lo puedo sustituir? Gracias.


----------

